# vm-bhyve: input/output errors when installing debian/ubuntu



## irukandji (Sep 26, 2020)

vm-bhyve: Bhyve virtual machine management v1.4.2 (rev. 104002)
FreeBSD mini 12.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC  amd64

I am desperately trying to install ubuntu, debian or centos on my newly installed system (12.1) but I am encountering strange problems where I just dont know where to start. 

I am using it over ssh as this is my home nas that is not intended for having monitor/keyboard/mouse/... I am mentioning this as `vm console` is behaving a bit strange but it might be due to my terminal.

* Debian 10 doesnt want to create partitions. Just fails, no additional informations given by installer.

* Ubuntu 20.04 server goes trough whole setup, but when starts installing it starts throwing errors like "rsync: read errors mapping\n"/media/filesystem/[whatever file]\Input/output error (5)"

* Centos 8 doesnt event get into installer. Hangs at boot or something like that.

I am using default configurations vm-bhyve configurations from /usr/local/share/examples/vm-bhyve, like ubuntu.conf, centos7.conf and debian.conf. Uefi never even boots from installation (and I have installed bhyve-uefi.fd).

I have seen on this forum, that people are running different linux distributions. And it works for them, with the only difference I can see that I am not locally on console but rather remote over ssh.

Even base samples fail, like this one from wiki
bhyve -c 2 -m 4G -w -H \
        -s 0,hostbridge \
        -s 3,ahci-cd,/root/ubuntu-20.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso \
        -s 4,ahci-hd,disk0.img \
        -s 5,virtio-net,tap0 \
        -s 29,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,w=800,h=600,wait \
        -s 30,xhci,tablet \
        -s 31,lpc -l com1,stdio \
        -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
        vm0


I literally don't know how proceed here, can I ask for some help?


----------

